# Schwinn Spitfire



## Tim the Skid (Apr 12, 2017)

Found this Spitfire at the Portland auto swap meet. Frame date is 1953. Looks to be all original except for the aftermarket rims and tires. It has no holes for a front fender light, but truss rods and rack like a deluxe spitfire. Maybe they were added? What year did the Spitfires go to the middleweight tires and S-7's?


----------



## rhenning (Apr 12, 2017)

S7s and middle weight tires started with the 1955 models bikes.  Not sure if they were used on Spitfires though.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice 53! That's my BD bike.   The Spitfire was offered as a ballooner and a middleweight in 1956, then just a middleweight for the 57 model year.

Shoot me a PM if you plan on passing this one along.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 12, 2017)

Gary, is the frame the same as a DX? would it take the same tank?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Gary, is the frame the same as a DX? would it take the same tank?




There was deluxe Spitfire in 53, D-25, that has a tank so I don't see why the DX tank wouldn't fit.

Same bike:
1948 - D97X 
1950-51-52-53 D-24
D-13 same bike with a Torpedo light.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 12, 2017)

Tim, that's another great bike that you can bring to the Ranch. Nice score, Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah 55 for s7 though my 20 inch 55 DX spitfire has s2 but the 56 and 57 definitely had s7


----------

